# Launched! G-TASTE Mimo Air Pod Kit 450mAh



## 3avape (28/11/19)

*Product introduction*
G-TASTE Mimo Air Pod Kit, the upgraded version of Mimo Pod Kit, features with sensitive air switch chipset for the best vaping experience. Made from aerospace-grade stainless steel and anti-bacteria copper & PCTG, the Mimo air provides 8 stylish color options. Integrating with an internal 450mAh battery and a 1.3ml pod, the Mimo air will provide you long-lasting vape. What's more, it includes both 1.8ohm pod (Red) and 1.4ohm pod (Green) for different vaping needs.



*Parameters:*
Size: 90.4x 14.5mm
E-liquid capacity: 1.3 l
Output voltage: 3.3- 3.7V
Material: SS, Copper, PCTG
Battery: 450mAh built-in battery
Charging: Micro-USB 5V/ 500±50mA
Resistance: 1.4ohm (Green)/ 1.8ohm (Red)



*Features:*
-Visible e-liquid capacity
-Excellent surface processing
-Highly sensitive air switch chip
-Anti-bacteria copper & PCTG pod
-Aerospace-grade stainless steel body
-Unique BTS (Bottom to Side) airflow system



*Package includes:*
1x Mimo Air Battery
1x 1.8ohm Pod (Red）
1x 1.4ohm Pod (Green)
1x Needle Tip Bottle
1x Warranty Card
1x User Manual
1x USB Cable
1x Lanyard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (29/5/20)

3avape said:


> *Product introduction*
> G-TASTE Mimo Air Pod Kit, the upgraded version of Mimo Pod Kit, features with sensitive air switch chipset for the best vaping experience. Made from aerospace-grade stainless steel and anti-bacteria copper & PCTG, the Mimo air provides 8 stylish color options. Integrating with an internal 450mAh battery and a 1.3ml pod, the Mimo air will provide you long-lasting vape. What's more, it includes both 1.8ohm pod (Red) and 1.4ohm pod (Green) for different vaping needs.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you perhaps know if the original Mimo Pods will work with the Mimo Air? My mom needs pods


----------



## Styleoptix (17/7/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> Do you perhaps know if the original Mimo Pods will work with the Mimo Air? My mom needs pods


Hello - the new air is lovely and yes the pods do fit. Vape King currently have them in stock for R150 pack of 3,but only the 1.4Ω they have no stock of the 1.8Ω.


----------

